

I Have No Car in L.A. And It's Awesome - codexjourneys
https://medium.com/@codexjourneys/i-have-no-car-in-l-a-and-its-awesome-364cfa7fad6f

======
ild
It is not exactly car free life though. Uber, Lyft etc. are less
environmentally friendly than a personal car, in the long run, IMHO; and they
are still cars.

~~~
codexjourneys
I think I'm more likely to walk to the store a mile or so away, though,
whereas I'd drive if I had rented a car. Same thing for using the metro --
I've done it several times, whereas I think I'd have driven if I'd rented a
car. So I think it's an improvement, even environmentally.

